# [RUS] StreamAuction (using StreamElements points) [Deleted]



## declider (Sep 16, 2020)

declider submitted a new resource:

[RUS] StreamAuction (using StreamElements points) - Points auction with many features like timer, refund, order queue, statistic, auto-sorting and more!



> View attachment 61048
> 
> *(пока только русский язык)
> (only Russian language now)*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## declider (Mar 24, 2021)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

